

Zach Holman on Photos.app - sethvargo
https://github.com/holman/feedback/issues/679

======
andrea_sdl
I think many of us feel the same way. Before Photos.app there weren't tools
that allowed people to have their entire library almost everywhere.

Yes, you could sync all the library to flickr, and it would work like a charm
(btw they updated the mac uploader, worth a try), but you would still lose all
the benefit of having them in your computer.

Now that's possible, and you can also have less disk space and "reclaim" the
real photo whenever you need it.

That's a big improvement.

